# Calcasieu lake blast and cast



## Cbrashear (Mar 1, 2016)

*GILLS & BILLS GUIDE SERVICE*
Red fish have been showing up in good numbers. With hunting season just a few weeks away we will be offering blast and cast trips call for more information 
337-802-6480
Capt. Conlon Brashear


----------

